# Best time for "Deshedding" treatment?



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

So... I have a furry, double-coated dog. Its almost spring-time. I'm sure you can see where this is going...

Is there are particular time of year when dogs start to blow their coat, and how long does it last? I mean, generally - (there's a huge difference between one week of fur everywhere, and a month!) He needs a groom/trim soon-ish, so I am hoping that I can take him in when he starts to blow coat, and then just get the groomer to strip it out, but I have no idea when it will happen so I was hoping someone here could give me an idea.

Thanks!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

usually as long as the weather is fairly consistent, you should be fine about a week after the blowing starts. That'll get a lot of it then and brushing will maintain it. 

I had an eskie for 13 years and waiting that week was usually the best, though with the huskies we normally waited 5 days. 

I wonder if this will hold true for my Newfie.


Best of Luck
~Flaming


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

bathe and force dry every few weeks and that will help you so much.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> bathe and force dry every few weeks and that will help you so much.


I don't have a force dryer? 

This is our first spring with Snowball, so we have no idea when to expect him to *start *his seasonal shedding. Should we expect it to start within the next few weeks, or will it be a few months yet?


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Any groomer has a force dryer. To me it would be totally worth it to have them bathe and force dry.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

I wonder the same thing! I just adopted my double-coated dog 2 months ago, and at the moment she pretty much does not shed, period. I'm really afraid of what might be in store. =P 

I do go at her 1-2 times a week with a slicker brush and undercoat rake, and try to get out significant amounts of hair - although let's be real, I'm too lazy to sit and brush her for too long, so I'm not too aggressive about it. I have my fingers tightly crossed that this routine will make it no big deal when she starts to blow coat. 

But this is my first double-coated dog so I have no real words of wisdom.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

normally with double coated dogs I brush 3-4 times a week for 10 minutes until they start blowing then it turns daily for ~30 minutes each (each dog is different) as for timing, watching the weather is more predictable than watching the days/months. after a year or 2 you'll notice a temperature pattern. Also, Force dryers rock, again I'd do it at 5-7 day into the blow for the most fur removed.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Flaming said:


> normally with double coated dogs I brush 3-4 times a week for 10 minutes until they start blowing then it turns daily for ~30 minutes each (each dog is different) as for timing, watching the weather is more predictable than watching the days/months. after a year or 2 you'll notice a temperature pattern. Also, Force dryers rock, again I'd do it at 5-7 day into the blow for the most fur removed.


Thanks for the more detailed explanation. Very helpful!


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Linc recently finished blowing his puppy coat (though he still has puppy hair on his neck/legs). I brush him every morning with and undercoat rake and slicker normally (just a few swipes) after his first potty of the morning. When he was blowing coat, I just did a quick brush every time we went potty (he's a puppy so I'm sure it's more than Snowball goes) and it managed it pretty well. Especially because his stand there and be brushed tolerance is low.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

blenderpie said:


> Linc recently finished blowing his puppy coat (though he still has puppy hair on his neck/legs). I brush him every morning with and undercoat rake and slicker normally (just a few swipes) after his first potty of the morning. When he was blowing coat, I just did a quick brush every time we went potty (he's a puppy so I'm sure it's more than Snowball goes) and it managed it pretty well. Especially because his stand there and be brushed tolerance is low.


Well, for us its more that Snowball is getting to the point of needing a trip to the groomer anyway... We brush him regularly (2-3 times/week), but if he's going to the groomer anyway might as well get them to take care of as much as they can while we're there!


----------

